# Mortise-Pal Users



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I had a minor accident with my Mortise-Pal (MP) and wanted to replace one of the bushing guides. I took the MP to my local machine shop to make the replacement and learned that it would cost the same to make 3 sets as it would to make one because of the size aluminum stock they had on hand. Therefore, I have 2 sets of guides I am willing to sell for $50 including shipping. If anyone is interested, please send me a PM.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I wish I had the jig. Discontinued I see. Bummer. Looks like a great unit.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## GPS (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm new to LumberJocks and just saw that you had previously posted about these aluminum templates.
Any chance you still have them or some specifications of how you had them constructed?

I tried to PM you but was not allowed since I was new to the site.

GPS, Texas


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Notice that this post is over a year old.


----------

